# Does anybody travels alone?)



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Buy a hooker, far easier and cheaper.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Buy a hooker, far easier and cheaper.


it could be interesting, but only if she have snowboard! :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr. Freeman said:


> Hi!
> I have no frieds who like snowboarding or even skiing.
> So the question is, will you book holiday in some ski resort alone, expecting that you will meet some companion or company for snowbording? :snowboard2:


I am almost always snowboarding solo. No family or friends who board, ski or even like cold weather. I have met and ridden with a few ppl here from the forum, but planning and scheduling a meet up is often hit or miss. 

I did meet a young lady a couple seasons back that was interested in going as often as I was, but she moved to Switzerland for work. It was a lot of fun having someone to ride with, but that said,... I don't have any problems going alone. I just want to ride. 

It's not too difficult to meet ppl on the hill. Usually starts with a conversation on the lifts. I've wound up a few times spending the day riding with ppl I've met that way. So far,.. Nobody's jumped off a chair lift to get away from the "Creepy Ol' Dude" yammering on about how much fun snowboarding is!! :laugh: A few odd looks maybe, but no jumpers! 




BurtonAvenger said:


> Buy a hooker, far easier and cheaper.


...IDK, easier maybe, but any Hooker worth paying for would probably cost more than my season pass! I struggle to afford that! :laugh: Maybe they're cheaper out there in CO? :dunno: :laugh:
:hairy:


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

No Friends on a powder day.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

80% of the time I ride alone. It's always nice to put both headphones in and just go


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Powhunter said:


> No Friends on a powder day.


Well that goes without saying!!  :snowboard1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Powhunter said:


> No Friends on a powder day.


And this is how you find a dead body. Friends on a pow day is the best thing ever! EVER!!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No friends on a pow day is stupid and just wrong. Will I ride after a dump alone? On occasion and only where I know I would be found. Also, stoke the stoke. Friends make pow days better.

If none of your friends ride, you need new friends.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Aha, I know I need new friends who ride

Each season I board more, which leads to boarding alone more often. Everyone is a little pansy with the cold or they only like to go 3 times a season.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And this is how you find a dead body. Friends on a pow day is the best thing ever! EVER!!!!


I always took that saying to mean you don't miss a day riding POW cuz you can't get any of your friends to go! 

Remember,.. You guys are riding different, gnarlier shit than I am here in SE Mich. I wouldn't think of hitting back or side country alone after a big snow dump. That _would_ be stupid!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I wouldn't think of hitting back or side country alone after a big snow dump. That _would_ be stupid!


Ride or die :snowboard2: 

Agree with some other people on here, they don't want to ride in anything but "good" conditions or snowboarding isn't a priority for them. If it's a choice between staying home or snowboarding alone, I'm on the mountain 10/10 times in that situation.


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I always took that saying to mean you don't miss a day riding POW cuz you can't get any of your friends to go!


This. Basically, don't let others hold you back. If you wanna ride, do it!


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I've just booked a trip down to Queenstown. I'm staying by myself and riding alone 3 from the 7 days...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Doesn't Qtown have good surf?!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And this is how you find a dead body. Friends on a pow day is the best thing ever! EVER!!!!


+1


Nivek said:


> Also, stoke the stoke. Friends make pow days better.


^ this. To see their smiling faces, hear their yells... it's a big part of riding pow. 



Rogue said:


> .If it's a choice between staying home or snowboarding alone, I'm on the mountain 10/10 times in that situation.


There's no bad weather, there's only bad clothing .

My riding buddies often conk out when conditions are getting bad. Then I ride alone. It's mostly the time when I can exercise things I wouldn't if riding with the buddies. However, never pow; in my region, this equals to entering avy area thus the "no friends on a pow day" saying always gives me a cold shudder.

Thus if I'd be in your situation, OP, book your trip alone, ride as much as you can. Maybe you find ppl on the lift to ride with; stay active on the forum and you may meet ppl from here. I met some on my trip to CO last year - all were fun guys to meet, had brilliant days riding with them! 

If it comes to pow: be sure that you _know_ what you're doing and make wise decisions taking into account that you're alone. Don't follow tracks you don't know, be aware in what kind of resort/region you are and decide accordingly.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

When nobody would come I went to Japan for 6 weeks solo and lived in a hire car.
Now I'm married to a Japanese girl, live in Japan and have so many snowboarding friends we have to split up cause the group size gets too big.
Don't sit and wait for shit to happen, make it happen.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

neni said:


> +1
> 
> ^ this. To see their smiling faces, hear their yells... it's a big part of riding pow.
> 
> ...


Everybody must have that friend who don't let you sit at home in powdays)))









But it's really uncomfortable to ride when its's snows with fog or it's 20 degrees Celsius below zero)))



neni said:


> Thus if I'd be in your situation, OP, book your trip alone, ride as much as you can. Maybe you find ppl on the lift to ride with; stay active on the forum and you may meet ppl from here. I met some on my trip to CO last year - all were fun guys to meet, had brilliant days riding with them!
> 
> If it comes to pow: be sure that you _know_ what you're doing and make wise decisions taking into account that you're alone. Don't follow tracks you don't know, be aware in what kind of resort/region you are and decide accordingly.


Tnx for good advices! 

I have one more question about European snowboarders.
I was in Austrian Alps once and i haven't seen European snowborders enough.
I think that people in Europe like to skiing mostly, even young generation.
Do European snowboarders read this forum or they like some other forums more? :embarrased1:


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Doesn't Qtown have good surf?!


Haha thinking of Queensland?

No surf around qtown. They do have a bit of rafting.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

go...you can always make new friends...and wives...on a pow day just hook up with a local it can be a treat...only caveat is be prepared to keep up


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Freeman said:


> But it's really uncomfortable to ride when its's snows with fog or it's 20 degrees Celsius below zero)))


Fog sucks, yeah, but -20°C is brilliant: empty groomers, zero lift lines. Those are the best days to charge 




Dr. Freeman said:


> in Europe like to skiing mostly, even young generation.
> Do European snowboarders read this forum or they like some other forums more? :embarrased1:


Snowboarding had it's climax here abt 10y ago. 
If many Euros read this forum IDK. Regulars/contributing members are only in the handfull range.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

neni said:


> Fog sucks, yeah, but -20°C is brilliant: empty groomers, zero lift lines. Those are the best days to charge
> 
> And rain. Gondola to myself on rain days!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> And rain. Gondola to myself on rain days!


oh well... rain seriously sucks cos the snow gets slow then; no charging possible. 
But it's still good enough to get the ballerina board out and exercise falling on my butt


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

neni said:


> oh well... rain seriously sucks cos the snow gets slow then; no charging possible.
> But it's still good enough to get the ballerina board out and exercise falling on my butt


Rain falls short of the fear for no snow and 100% ice where I'm at, haha


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> oh well... rain seriously sucks cos the snow gets slow then; no charging possible.
> But it's still good enough to get the ballerina board out and exercise falling on my butt


Exactly!! I have yet to regret a day on the mountain, I don't care what conditions are, I refuse to be a snow snob! I will say multiple days in the rain though.... I'm not down with. I don't mind the mashed potato snow, its the rain coated goggles I can't stand.

Fog?? Meh...I agree there too...empty lift lines and fresh tracks all day, makes you feel like you have the mountain to yourself. Stay around the trees and ride by feel makes for a rewarding and fun day.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

neni said:


> Snowboarding had it's climax here abt 10y ago.
> If many Euros read this forum IDK. Regulars/contributing members are only in the handfull range.


So you mean that snowboarding was popular in Europe for some time and then it ended?)


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I ride every chance I get! Plus here in Seattle area with last year and the looks of the coming year I have to make that season pass worth my while.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm a very social person. I ride every chance I get and when I'm solo I 99% of the time make a friend on the lift (offer a shot of whiskey) and we end up riding together. I also live 15 mins from the mountain. Taking a trip solo takes more confidence and can be truly rewarding if you live with a cup half full. Just go for it, I'm willing to bet you'll have a blast.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

I've gone alone before. People get softer by the year. I often hear 

"It's too cold today"
"The snow probably isnt good"
"I don't feel like waking up early"
"I already went snowboarding this year!" <---that one is the dumbest.

Either way, it's fun and even relaxing to ride alone, especially if you listen to music. I love sliding off the lift, strapping in and riding without having to wait for anyone, try to catch up to someone, ride trails of other peoples preferance, etc.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Adam718 said:


> "It's too cold today"
> "The snow probably isnt good"
> "I don't feel like waking up early"
> "I already went snowboarding this year!" <---that one is the dumbest.


Haha, the first three sound familiar. 
"There's flat light"
"There are too many ppl"
And then my favourite?
"There's no pow today"


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> and when I'm solo I 99% of the time make a friend on the lift (offer a shot of whiskey)


Oh, i had never drink whiskey on the lift, i should try :hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Dr. Freeman said:


> Oh, i had never drink whiskey on the lift, i should try :hairy:


One of the best way to ride a lift!!! :drinking:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'd go alone. i usually ride alone anyway. the plus side of riding alone is you never have to wait for anyone and you can go ride wherever you want. i'm probably taking a trip out to mt bachelor this year and i would be going alone.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'd go alone. i usually ride alone anyway. the plus side of riding alone is you never have to wait for anyone and you can go ride wherever you want. i'm probably taking a trip out to mt bachelor this year and i would be going alone.


Same here and totally agree. The only thing I miss is riding with someone who is better to learn from. 
If you do hit up Bachelor let me know, maybe we can arrange a day to mix it up and take a break from riding solo.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'll definitely give you a heads up. nothing is booked yet but right now i'm thinking january 30th - february 6th.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

There's plenty of snowboarders in Europe I was away with a group of about 100 last Jan and we had a blast, certain resorts over here tend to have more snowboarders than others. Google is your friend or Facebook there's plenty of snowboard groups on there including mine.


----------



## DannyVee (May 13, 2014)

Yeah im almost always riding solo. Got a gf that loves skiing now and she comes with me alot. But shes still not down to go with me nearly as much as I want to go so I always just go alone if I have to. I always get out for pretty much first chair and hit the bars at lunch. Ppl are great to talk to at bars and then I can leave whenever I like. Its the ultimate freedom. Since going alone so much, its almost always a drag if I'm with someone else. Cept for the very rare occasion when I go with a friend whos better than me. Not that im super good, just have no riding friends -.-

In down to at least share rides with ppl who want to do some day trips or weekend trips. I live near NYC and go to mount snow most weekends


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Have taken 3 solo trips from Chicago to denver to go snowboarding. Dont let your friends being lame stop you from being cool :happy:


----------

